# The new Garmin Tandoori Audax Navigator



## Banjo (14 Feb 2011)

Doing the Snowdrop Express on saturday so invested in the new Garmin Tandoori Audax navigator.








Totally waterproof ,no more waiting for locking on to sattellites. Patent pending.

Just tried it on a short ride up to 28 mph no problems.






Cards and maps are laminated in plastic and it was easy to read sat on the bike.


----------



## zacklaws (14 Feb 2011)

Come in handy for a Sunday Morning ride, should be able to fasten a copy of Sunday Times etc to the bars with that.


----------



## Banjo (14 Feb 2011)

zacklaws said:


> Come in handy for a Sunday Morning ride, should be able to fasten a copy of Sunday Times etc to the bars with that.



Have to take a pencil and do the crossword on the way home  

Are you inferring its a bit big? that was my first impression but its not in the way and doesnt seem to affect riding at all. the Taj Mahal Takeaway only does one size.


----------



## Tynan (15 Feb 2011)

on a ride this weekend and looking to improve on my previous attempt to navigate with the sheet folded up in my pocket, once it start to pour and get dark it got problematic

your idea looks within my budget ...


----------



## the snail (15 Feb 2011)

I went for the "wilkos battery-free garmin" - attached A6 polyfile to stem with self adhesive velcro. Worked a treat on Sunday's delightful 75k in continuous rain. Didn't stop me going off route though, ended up doing 95k, got back with 45s to spare


----------



## vorsprung (15 Feb 2011)

I have the Italian version the "Garmin casa speciale". No lamination is needed and it's great as long as it doesn't rain


----------



## yello (15 Feb 2011)

I had the route sheet rubber banded to my forearm for my first audax, maybe my second too. It worked. Got a bit sweaty, and the rubber bands pulled at my arm hairs, but it was surprisingly workable.

My problem with route sheets these days is more to do with actually seeing them. I'm short sighted and wear glasses for driving. If I were corrective lenses on an audax, I can read road signs but not the route sheet. No glasses and I can read the route sheet but not the road signs. Damned if I do, damned if I don't! I need to invest in bifocals from Optilabs or somewhere!


----------



## Tynan (15 Feb 2011)

my LBS has actually delivered to me a sram chain case as recomended elsewhere as a gnatty ready made route sheet case

I shall be crafting that before Sunday

failing that it's the arm, at least showers and lots of cold are presently forecast


----------



## Banjo (19 Feb 2011)

Worked well but my legs were touching it when out of the saddle grinding uphills. Not really a problem but will look round for a slightly smaller version of it.

Did my first audax today , came across two people havng GPS problems. At least the map and routecard are reliable I found it quite satisfying following the route on the card. The route card for the Snowdrop was excellent ,I dont know if they are all so good.


----------



## andrew_s (20 Feb 2011)

I used to do similar, with an Ortlieb A5 document pouch and stiffener, attached at the front by small bulldog clips to a spoke taped across between the STI cables. Clipping to the spoke moves the whole thing forwards out of knee range.


----------



## Tynan (20 Feb 2011)

I took the sram out today and it was very good, slight wrinkle havingit quite so close in as it's a long way for the eyes to move while riding, and turning over the sheets at each stage ws a slight arse, it'd be better in front of the bars, there's one out there made from a coathanger that looked very sensible if a bit diy, the sram one actually looked quite swish


----------

